# One of the hardest part of new puppies....



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Waiting for them!

We are about 8 or 9 days away from hopefully bringing home our next puppy and the waiting is hard. Especially with the current climate being what it is - we all need a little pick-me-up  And while Denver never ceases to make me laugh and smile, a little something extra is always a boost 

We had structure evaluations this past Monday. Tomorrow is temperament testing. Monday is vet check. Then next weekend, if everything goes as planned, we will bring home our second puppy. I've never had 2 dogs before, so this is a big change for me. Having 1 is just so easy (well, as easy as a paper-shredding adolescent is). With 2 things get a little more complicated around meals, resources, etc., not to mention the fact that Denver is still a puppy himself at almost 11 months. So I'm a little nervous, but also very excited at this point. We've started changing Denver's routine around so that it's not going to be a huge shock for him in that regards. 

Crossing my fingers that it all works out the right way


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wulfin said:


> Waiting for them!
> 
> We are about 8 or 9 days away from hopefully bringing home our next puppy and the waiting is hard. Especially with the current climate being what it is - we all need a little pick-me-up  And while Denver never ceases to make me laugh and smile, a little something extra is always a boost
> 
> ...


You'll do great, Mama!!!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

We are picking him up on Tuesday.. so 2 more sleeps


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay!!!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Keep posting! I feel like I have so many questions I can’t quite articulate about adding a second dog to the family. I plan to learn a lot from you! 

For instance, what kinds of tolerances will you set for the two playing inside together? I’m really curious about different people’s perspective of this and how it’s handled, or if it’s really a nonissue. Do you have two separate “containment” areas set up now, or just one for the new puppy? Please post updates as you figure these things out! I don’t know if it’s because a lot of people with 2 dogs have had 2 dogs before, but I haven’t seen a lot of people share their experiences on adding a 2nd dog to their family. I have read good articles on it from trainers, but it’s not quite the same. 

I‘m excited for you! You are a great doggie parent, hence my plan to learn from your experience.


----------



## Dexter and Reia’s mom (Feb 20, 2020)

I’m excited to learn from you as well! Our puppy is only 6/7 weeks old so not sure yet when we will get to bring her home or even what she looks like yet! We’re counting down the weeks so it will be nice to have someone paving the way so to speak. I’m collecting puppy things since deliveries are taking longer than usual. Can’t wait to hear all about your new adventure!❤🐶


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Keep posting! I feel like I have so many questions I can't quite articulate about adding a second dog to the family. I plan to learn a lot from you!
> 
> For instance, what kinds of tolerances will you set for the two playing inside together? I'm really curious about different people's perspective of this and how it's handled, or if it's really a nonissue. Do you have two separate "containment" areas set up now, or just one for the new puppy? Please post updates as you figure these things out! I don't know if it's because a lot of people with 2 dogs have had 2 dogs before, but I haven't seen a lot of people share their experiences on adding a 2nd dog to their family. I have read good articles on it from trainers, but it's not quite the same.
> 
> I'm excited for you! You are a great doggie parent, hence my plan to learn from your experience.


No worries, I can definitely post both my plans and experiences. I've never added a second dog before either, but I know the theory behind it. LOL. 
So far our plan is:
- We have 2 separate sleeping crates for them, 2 separate travel crates.
- We have 2 areas that are already enclosed by xpens..the kitchen (tile), and the living room (hardwood). They will be allowed to play together unless one or the other has had enough and the other won't listen. If we are not able to watch them (especially at first), they will be separated. The puppy in the kitchen, and the 11mo old puppy in the living room (he's been left in that room alone before and hasn't caused too much trouble). They will eat in their crates in the bedroom  As Denver has been marking, he has not had free run of the house, we will see what happens once he is neutered (we haven't had a marking instance in a few weeks, but I'm still not convinced...lol).

Tomorrow I am taking Denver to the breeders so they can meet on neutral ground, etc etc. Then we'll probably go back to my cabin for a little while for a run-around and some more get-to-know-you stuff, and then travel back to the city. My hubby and kiddo aren't coming, so it will be a very full day of meetings. LOL. I do plan on letting him mostly have some quiet time in the evening without Denver harassing him so he can settle in a little bit on his own. Plus, we'll have some special time with Denver so he doesn't feel left out.



kshpenn said:


> I'm excited to learn from you as well! Our puppy is only 6/7 weeks old so not sure yet when we will get to bring her home or even what she looks like yet! We're counting down the weeks so it will be nice to have someone paving the way so to speak. I'm collecting puppy things since deliveries are taking longer than usual. Can't wait to hear all about your new adventure!❤&#128054;


No worries, if you have questions, let me know.  The waiting is definitely the hardest part. This is the second time we've done this within a year, and it's even harder the second time around.  Of course, I call it the hardest part when I'm trying to forget the sharpness of puppy teeth....


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Also.. here's the puppy tax! I put all his baby puppy pictures into an imgur album for perusal. 


http://imgur.com/jY4g43P


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh goodness...he is absolutely precious! He looks very confident. 😊 You will love having two!


----------



## Dexter and Reia’s mom (Feb 20, 2020)

He’s adorable!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He’s adorable! Enjoy every second with him!


----------



## mturtel (Dec 2, 2018)

What a sweetie. Its giving me Puppy fever for sure! I'm sure Denver will be a great big brother and will take the little on under his wing.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Kshpenn, my puppy is about the same age and not too far away from Virginia.. I wonder if we have littermates.. so exciting!!


----------



## Dexter and Reia’s mom (Feb 20, 2020)

HoneyBunny said:


> Kshpenn, my puppy is about the same age and not too far away from Virginia.. I wonder if we have littermates.. so exciting!!


Yes I wonder too? We aren't driving too far way&#128521;. We're so excited and counting down the days!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Ok, next hardest thing. Dealing with 2 puppies on 2 hours of sleep. Lol.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Things so far are going great! 

When we were at the breeders, Denver was interested in the puppies, but reserved. When one on one with Keeper, they interacted, but nothing beyond sniffs. Then we got home. And crazy happened. Denver was pushy and barrel rolled the puppy and just wouldn’t give him an inch of space. So that was it for a while. Then once Denver was a bit calmer, we re-introduced them. Denver was still obsessed, but Keeper snapped a bit and Denver backed off. Around this point I was beginning to worry.

Then bedtime happened. My kiddo was too excited to sleep, so she didn’t pass out til 10:30. We went to bed at 11. Denver whined for a few minutes then settled in. Then whined at 12, 12:30, 1:30, 2:30. Each time I popped him outside and then back in without engaging. He finally slept from 3:30-6:00. 

So, we are all tired and cranky. We pottied and fed them separately. I was singing “what have I done?” From Nightmare Before Christmas because of it all. 

Then plopped them together in the yard. They PLAYED! For about 2-3 minutes, but it was a glimmer of hope. Keeper took a nap on the couch, Denver was in the same Room, but also calm. Yay! Then when Keeper woke, he wanted to get down to see Denver and they PLAYED for 10 minutes. Lots of back and forth. Play bows from both. No snarls, just play. When Keeper was done, we separated them and Keeper passed out and Denver was relegated to the kitchen as he wanted to keep playing. LOL. As I type this, Keeper is snoozing on my lap, my daughter is bored because he’s asleep, and my hubby just left to take Denver on a good walk.

I am no longer freaking out so much. Lol. Also, Keeper was chewing some bully sticks and playing with Denver’s favourite toys and Denver watched, but didn’t hassle him over it. . They also got some treats in each other’s presence and it went well


----------



## mturtel (Dec 2, 2018)

Keeper is adorable! Denver is pretty darn cute too! Sounds like you've done a great job successfully getting these two on the path to being good siblings!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sounds like things are going reasonably well. You are handling it, and they will work it out! I think it's a little harder because Denver is an adolescent. When we got Pixel, Kodi was a full, 6-year-old adult. He was MORE than tolerant and gentle with Pixel. She TORMENTED him and he wouldn't stop her. We had to separate them for his protection!

When we got Panda, Pixel was 11 months, and they were actually a VERY good match! They played beautifully, and that took the pressure off of Kodi. He had learned with Pixel, and he'd just give a tiny grumpy growl when Panda was too much, and she'd spin away to play with Pixel, who was always up to her antics. 

The two girls are STILL "besties" 95% of the time. The other 5% of the time they fight like sisters and I have to break them up. Little brats! LOL!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Cute girlies!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

LOL! My biggest concern right now is that Denver won’t play with us. While Keeper naps, I tried to play with Denver (both in the same area and different area from the new puppy) and he had no interest. All he wants is to play with the puppy. I’m hoping as they get used to each other, he’ll be able to focus better, I miss playing fetch & tug with him. He did enjoy a walk on his own with the hubs.

On the playing together front, Denver was rolling on his back and letting Keeper use him as a jungle gym this afternoon, so I take that as a bonus. Keeper’s temperament test showed that he’s a little more on the cautious side, so I knew it might take a bit for him to warm up to things (on the other hand he was the roughest player of the litter). So it’s just time and stamina, I think. . How long do you think an average 10 week puppy can play for? Keeper seems to be good for about 10-15 mins then comes looking for me to “save” him. 

Right now I’m getting Keeper enrolled in a puppy daycare since there are no group classes to help a bit with different types of socialization (I’d like to get Denver in but they won’t take intact dogs over 7 months), hopefully he’ll start in 2 weeks or so. We have a vet visit tomorrow. And I need to get him enrolled with pet insurance. Whew.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ditto's Mom said:


> Cute girlies!


In the first photo, Panda had actually fallen asleep on top of Pixel. I think it was her first or second day home.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wulfin said:


> LOL! My biggest concern right now is that Denver won't play with us. While Keeper naps, I tried to play with Denver (both in the same area and different area from the new puppy) and he had no interest. All he wants is to play with the puppy. I'm hoping as they get used to each other, he'll be able to focus better, I miss playing fetch & tug with him. He did enjoy a walk on his own with the hubs.


Deep breaths. It will come.



Wulfin said:


> On the playing together front, Denver was rolling on his back and letting Keeper use him as a jungle gym this afternoon, so I take that as a bonus. Keeper's temperament test showed that he's a little more on the cautious side, so I knew it might take a bit for him to warm up to things (on the other hand he was the roughest player of the litter). So it's just time and stamina, I think. . How long do you think an average 10 week puppy can play for? Keeper seems to be good for about 10-15 mins then comes looking for me to "save" him.


I'd try to cut it short slightly BEFORE you think he's going to ask you to "save him". Try not letting it get to that point.



Wulfin said:


> Right now I'm getting Keeper enrolled in a puppy daycare since there are no group classes to help a bit with different types of socialization (I'd like to get Denver in but they won't take intact dogs over 7 months), hopefully, he'll start in 2 weeks or so. We have a vet visit tomorrow. And I need to get him enrolled with pet insurance. Whew.


Actually, I think having Keeper out of the house and letting Denver have you all to himself a couple of days a week could be very good for your relationship building with Denver. One of the things I've worked REALLY HARD on with mine is making sure that ALL of them have time with each other in pairs and all together) as well as alone, and ALSO that each of them has one-on-one time with each of us both of us, and in pairs with each and both of us. IT takes some to=hought to make sure that ALL of that happens, ESPECIALLY with three of them, but I think it's REALLY important so that they can all function both independently and also in any combination. And they do.

Puppies AUTOMATICALLY get lots of attention, because you HAVE to give them lots of attention YOu have to THINK about giving the older ones the attention they need. This will help make sure that happens.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Thank you Karen. Been doing a lot of deep breaths. I’ve been making a point of trying to give Denver attention, but it’s hard when all he does is stare longingly out towards wherever Keeper is. But I agree with having Keeper in daycare gives me some dedicated time to work with Denver, especially since we are still working towards our NTD title and that would help our relationship as well


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Wulfin said:


> How long do you think an average 10 week puppy can play for? Keeper seems to be good for about 10-15 mins then comes looking for me to "save" him.


I don't know about average, but that's whet I remember. I think it's a good thing, because when mine was Denver's age, he had the MOST energy! It will give you time to focus on Denver while Keeper's passed out


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

We have had lots of good playtimes today 
They love to wrestle and Denver will roll over onto his back and let Keeper climb all over him. But definitely keeping playtimes shortIsh before Denver goes into the ahem...over-excited mode. 

I just had them outside for a pee break and Keeper kept pestering Denver to play, but Denver just wanted to loaf around and smell everything. Then when we came in it was game on. It is fun to watch as they discover more each session on how to play together 

On the other hand, Keeper has learned that he fits under the couch and elevated bed and Denver can’t. So lots of taunting happening that way . Keeper gives as good as he gets now and is way more confident as he no longer is glued to my side. Still have a ways to go. I think I will cry the first time I see them snuggle together - though I know that that is a long way off


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

It’s great to hear about the process and the little steps here and there!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

For the first time, I had to tell Keeper to be gentle. Lol

Also, videoed some playtime..


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

At some point, I'm going to come back and read this whole thread. I just looked at all those puppy photos. Wow! So adorable!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Some new pictures


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

So cute!!!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

And snuggles have been achieved!

Keeper was sleeping on the couch, Denver asked to come up. He snuggled on my lap for a minute and then hopped in beside Keeper and snuggled up. 

A few minutes late, a Keeper started yipping in his sleep and a Denver sat over Keeper watching him so concerned and snuggled back down next to him. So sweet.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww...so sweet!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, adorable! Now, that didn’t really take long, did it!!?!?


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

krandall said:


> Awww, adorable! Now, that didn't really take long, did it!!?!?


I honestly thought that that step would take another week. But it feels good


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

1 step forward 100 steps back.

One minute I snapped the picture attached to this post. Then Denver decided he needs to start resource guarding me. He’s now putting himself between Keeper and I, growling, etc. They haven’t been left together, so I know nothing “happened”.

And not just on my lap, but also when I’m playing with Keeper when he’s around. 

He also went from wanting to play with Keeper all the time the last few days to being an old man and not wanting to play and being grumpy when Keeper tries. I guess the honeymoon period is over.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Looks like he was just a grumpy monkey and needed a break. We went out this morning and they had some apart time and it’s mostly resolved but it is something I need to watch. I know it’s been a big week for him too and I forget that.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He’s a puppy too, remember... just a bigger one! Give him TONS of attention, and don’t push the “together time”. At the same time, try to avoid situations where Denver has the opportunity to get into guarding you against the puppy, so it’s not even an issue. I SUSPECT it’s probably worse when Denver is tired, so especially try to avoid it at those times. 

I didn’t realize that Keeper is silver! I love silvers!!!

Oh, you MAY find that a LITTLE of that possessiveness is on-going. It is with my girls. (Kodi doesn’t do it) Both of the girls will get growly at the other at times when one is on the bed and the other “arrives” a bit later once in a while. Now that they are adults, we have no mercy with this behavior. The offender is immediatey tossed off the bed. They are NOT allowed to guard us. PERIOD. But I think you are in a bit of a “teaching” phase with Denver. If you can keep him from doing it by avoiding situations where he might feel like he wants to, while working on building the relationship betwen the two of them, and making him feel secure, you may be able to minimize it. Then, when they are both older, if it does rear it’s ugly head, you cna come down on it very clearly.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

You confirm what I suspected about it being when Denver is tired and wanting to relax. First thing in the morning and before bed.  So we will definitely make sure that we aren’t in the position to have this happen. Denver was just chilling on the couch with me, hubby was on the floor playing with Keeper and Denver jumped off to give Keeper the gears. So now we will switch our preparing for bed routine and get Keeper all played out when Denver is in another area of the house . (We don’t want to wake Keeper up from a nap to put him in bed, because we don’t like puppies being up for the day at 4am, so we make sure he’s up and active before bedtime).

I have no problem dealing with it with an adult, but the teaching phase is more of the treading lightly. I don’t want to accidentally make it worse, so avoiding the trigger completely makes sense. But working on building their friendship is definitely what we are hoping to accomplish. 

I need to finish puppy proofing my office so I can hang out in there with Denver so that both pups can be with people in their apartment time instead of one being on their own. That’s my new goal for tomorrow while Denver is at his groom!

And yes, Keeper has the silvering gene from both sides and his face is silvering beautifully. The back of his head and splotch on his back/tail don’t show signs of silvering yet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wulfin said:


> You confirm what I suspected about it being when Denver is tired and wanting to relax. First thing in the morning and before bed.  So we will definitely make sure that we aren't in the position to have this happen. Denver was just chilling on the couch with me, hubby was on the floor playing with Keeper and Denver jumped off to give Keeper the gears. So now we will switch our preparing for bed routine and get Keeper all played out when Denver is in another area of the house . (We don't want to wake Keeper up from a nap to put him in bed, because we don't like puppies being up for the day at 4am, so we make sure he's up and active before bedtime).
> 
> I have no problem dealing with it with an adult, but the teaching phase is more of the treading lightly. I don't want to accidentally make it worse, so avoiding the trigger completely makes sense. But working on building their friendship is definitely what we are hoping to accomplish.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you are doing a great job!!!


----------



## Josabermo (Apr 26, 2020)

Wulfin said:


> Waiting for them!
> 
> We are about 8 or 9 days away from hopefully bringing home our next puppy and the waiting is hard.


Tell me about it! I'm just barely on a waiting list for a future litter and I am excited at the thought of it. I currently have a rescue dog and foster other puppies and cats too so there are multiple animals at my house at any given time. It is noisy and rowdy but double the fun! Below is a pic of our current dog (the black and white mix) and our foster who recently got adopted. The smiles on their faces after a morning walk says it all!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Aww, so cute!! The wait can be long but is so so worth it 
I’ve had to promise hubby NOT to get on another wait list now. Lol.


----------

